# guppies



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok I have a guppy that's already had one baby, should I put her in something to seperate her from the babies or will she leave them alone?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If she's hungry, she'll eat them.

Note: in some strains of guppies the tendency to eat the fry has been eliminated through selective breeding. You can't know what yours will do, though, unless you know about the line from which it came. Always assume she'll eat them.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*babies!*

Well the mother is swimming with the babies, so far hasn't eaten them though I put food in hoping she'd go for that seeing as the babies keep swimming around her. well she wasn't getting anymore out so I put her back in the normal tank, left the baby fry in the tank they were born in.


----------

